# Kombucha tea - safe for ttc and pregnancy?



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I've been drinking 16oz of kombucha tea everyday for almost 2 weeks. My GI track and stomach has never felt better. I am also including other fermented foods in my diet as well.

I'm wondering though, is kombucha safe in pregnancy if you already started drinking prior to getting pregnant? I have read some conflicting information.

"Ask your doctor"

My doctor doesn't know what kombucha is.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

probably totally depends on who you ask...like raw milk. i can tell you that my midwife would say it's fine.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I think the concern with Kombucha is that it detoxes you which isn't healthy in pregnancy. I wouldn't start it after getting pregnant, but I was wondering before.

I would love to find raw milk.







I am lactose intolerant so I stay away from all dairy, but I wonder about raw milk. Where do you get yours?


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

This topic has come up a bunch of times, and I think the general consensus is that it's fine to keep drinking it if you were drinking it before pregnancy (just don't up your dose much).


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
I think the concern with Kombucha is that it detoxes you which isn't healthy in pregnancy. I wouldn't start it after getting pregnant, but I was wondering before.

I would love to find raw milk.







I am lactose intolerant so I stay away from all dairy, but I wonder about raw milk. Where do you get yours?

from our cow









but i think that you can find raw milk near you on realmilk.org or check with your "finding your tribe" forum.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

LOL, I forget not everyone lives in a city. Thanks for the link. Supposedly, Berkeley Bowl (one of our local produce stores) has it, but I've never seen it there. Even in the Bay Area, its not very prevalent. All of the other resources are miles away.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

barose, if you live in the Bay Area, the two major sources of raw milk in our area are:

Organic Pastures
http://www.organicpastures.com/

Claravale Dairy
http://www.claravaledairy.com/

One reason you don't always see the raw milk at stores is that it sells out. You have a better chance of getting some if you go within a day or two of the delivery day (plus it will be fresher then). You can call the stores near your house to see what they carry, and find out what the delivery day is.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes, you're right about timing. I'm in the Berkeley so realistically Berkeley and El Cerrito are my only options unless I want to go into the city or *gasp* a 1+ drive to Napa etc.

Ill call the stores to check for delivery days so I dont end up on a while goose chase.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)

i found a local farmer who has raw dairy through a friend. a lot of times it has to be word of mouth b/c of laws. i'm in texas. i bought a "share" of the cow. that way it's legal for me to buy the milk. kinda strange, but it works. we love our raw dairy. my son and dh can not handle dairy, until we tried raw and now no problems! it's great b/c it's not pasturized, so you are getting the good bacteria and other things and it's not homogenized, so no tiny gobules blocking up arteries! i drink kombucha as well (buy it at whole foods) and was wondering myself. i don't think i'll drink much while i'm pregnat. everything in moderation for me!


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

The issue with KT is detox. If you wish to start it during pregnancy as a 'liver support' to deal with morning sickness or nausea, start with tiny amounts- less than a half ounce a day, and slowly work up so you don't have visible detox symptoms.

Personally, I drink it all the time. It's great to support your liver's ability to detox what you come into contact with, plus dealing with all the extra hormones of pregnancy.


----------

